
Near-Eye Light Field Displays - phreeza
https://research.nvidia.com/publication/near-eye-light-field-displays
======
easymovet
I might actually be interested in 3d if this comes about, I get such a
headache from fighting the accommodation reflex when things on the screen i'm
focused on appear to be closer to my face

